# Santa Barbara, Argaka



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

This lovely beach bar, and restaurant, has been closed since last October and local gossip suggested that it had been sold to a consortium of doctors as an "investment opportunity".

Today, driving into Polis, we noticed the outside area had been tidied up and - on the blackboard - was a sign saying "Opening Soon". If it reopens, that will be super. Apart from being our nearest bar, the sun setting whilst having a glass or two is not to be missed.


----------



## The Stoker (Jun 14, 2010)

*Longterm rental*

Hi, We were in that area last July at the Villa Erato, we used Lisa's Place a few times, also the Irish Bar to watch the F1 Grand Prix. 
My wife and I are once again trying to plan a move to Cyprus on a more permanent basis, house sale dependant, fingers crossed it will all go through this time.
Do you have any info on the long term rentals market for the area?
Many thanks John & Sheila.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

The Stoker said:


> Hi, We were in that area last July at the Villa Erato, we used Lisa's Place a few times, also the Irish Bar to watch the F1 Grand Prix.
> My wife and I are once again trying to plan a move to Cyprus on a more permanent basis, house sale dependant, fingers crossed it will all go through this time.
> Do you have any info on the long term rentals market for the area?
> Many thanks John & Sheila.


Following !!!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Popped into The Fly Again and was told that George, the ever-so-slightly oleaginous manager there, has taken over the bar at Santa Barbara. Good luck to him but we shan't be dropping in for a drink when they open. Sad ...


----------



## Jac (May 4, 2008)

This is quite 'local' to me, I agree the sunset there is lovely (better at my villa - but I'm biased ) I was surprised it wasn't open, and then saw some staff cleaning and painting - so new owners?? I hope it is going to be decent, we are really quite short of venues on that stretch to Polis.
Here's hoping!


----------

